# Hi from Abbotsford B.C. Canada



## Foxtail-Offroad (Feb 13, 2007)

Hello, I'm new to the board but not archery. I've been shooting since I was 4 years old. I have an old black lightning compound, a Fred Bear Black Bear, and a Martin Lynx XR Target bow. I will be purchasing a new bow this week, probably a Fred Bear Truth.


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:yo: :wave3: Hello and :welcomesign: to Archery Talk Foxtail-Offroad. Have fun here.


----------



## practice-more (Nov 10, 2005)

Welcome to AT!
Glad you decided to pay us a visit,

Mitch


----------



## jva54 (Dec 14, 2005)

Welcome to AT!! :wave;


----------



## pseshooter300 (Oct 16, 2005)

Hello and welcome to AT. Glad to have you with us. Its really a great place to be.


----------



## mikel m14 (Jul 24, 2006)

:welcome: to AT and have Fun!


----------



## hitman846 (Jan 25, 2003)

Glad to see you here, hope you enjoy the site!


----------



## Foxtail-Offroad (Feb 13, 2007)

Wow nice warm welcome here. I'll have to get used to the speed of this place, the boards here go really fast. I posted a question and in a few hours it was already halfway down the second page....

Anyways I ordered a Truth today from huntersfriend.com in the "ready to hunt" package... I guess I'll find out if I got a good deal or not when I get it. should be here in 1-2 weeks.


----------



## practice-more (Nov 10, 2005)

Congrats,
Keep us posted on how you like it. 

Mitch

P.S. Pictures would be great!!!!!!


----------



## Foxtail-Offroad (Feb 13, 2007)

got an e-mail today saying my bow had been shipped from huntersfriend.


----------



## Canuck2 (Mar 25, 2003)

Hey Fox - a hearty welcome from just a few hours away. I shot in the Seniors Games in Abbotsford last summer and had a whale of a time, plus a great banquet meal at the Agriplex. You guys also have a very active 3D contingent there, which you should discover if you already haven't.

Let us know when that new bow arrives and what you put on it. Cheers, C2


----------



## Foxtail-Offroad (Feb 13, 2007)

Ya I'm kicking myself because I missed the 3d tourney a few weeks ago... I had totally forgot about it.


----------



## Foxtail-Offroad (Feb 13, 2007)

picked up my bow today. So far I'm impressed with huntersfriend.com, They sent the bow fully set up and paper tuned. The guy that set it up(rick) even left little notes on the assembly and test report. I haven't been able to shoot it yet because I worked all day and won't be able to shoot it till friday, cus I gotta work. The crappy thing is I have the flew and my energy is way down so I could only pull the bow 3 times... after that I couldn't budge it lol. The whole set-up looks really nice I'm very happy with my purchase.
Thanks Rick!


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: to ArcheryTalk


----------



## Canuck2 (Mar 25, 2003)

Fox, here's hoping you get over that flu quick and can begin shooting. What kind of rest, sight, and so on does your rig have?


----------



## Indiana_hunter (Dec 6, 2006)

Welcome! Nice collection of bows you got there.


----------



## digger58 (Jul 12, 2003)

Welcome to another Canuck


----------



## heilman181 (Mar 24, 2006)

Welcome my "northern" friend!:wink:


----------



## Foxtail-Offroad (Feb 13, 2007)

the new bow...

07 Fred Bear Truth 
29" draw
70# limbs set at 65#
whiskerbisket drop tine
trophy ridge matrix 3 pin
carbon force radial x weave pro's
alpine archery 5 arrow quiver
tru fire judge buckle


----------



## Eric W (Jan 16, 2007)

*Put that set-up to use*

You harvest the moose, we'll start the campfire.

Just give us a time and date, and we'll be there!


----------



## Foxtail-Offroad (Feb 13, 2007)

I'm a guy!

I did get a moose with the rifle in november tho


----------



## Foxtail-Offroad (Feb 13, 2007)

pics of my martin lynx xr and my new truth

http://www.carlasacademyofdance.com/Hector/page_5.html


----------



## Eric W (Jan 16, 2007)

*Not THAT type of "date"!*

I meant a specific day to show up for a feast.

I wasn't making any reference to any candles or white Zinfandel.


----------



## Foxtail-Offroad (Feb 13, 2007)

Ok, cool... you had me a little worried there.


----------



## wolfface (Dec 24, 2004)

Foxtail-Offroad said:


> I'm a guy!
> 
> I did get a moose with the rifle in november tho


HAHA looks like your gonna fit right in.

Welcome don't forget our annual father day shoot up here.


----------



## Foxtail-Offroad (Feb 13, 2007)

wolfface said:


> HAHA looks like your gonna fit right in.
> 
> Welcome don't forget our annual father day shoot up here.


Logan Lake huh?...

do you know Steve Stevenson? He used to own the pub up there. Now he's a plumber I think. e's been a friend of my dad since they were kids.


----------



## wolfface (Dec 24, 2004)

Steve put in my shower, great guy, very honest and knows alot about our hard water. 

I'm not sure that he owned a pub. In a town of 2000 we have three pubs and a liquor store. :darkbeer:


----------



## Foxtail-Offroad (Feb 13, 2007)

I'm not sure wich pub but brian lindsay used to work for him. I go up and see Steve once in a while. He came down and saw us for christmas.


----------



## wolfface (Dec 24, 2004)

When your up here again you'll have to bring your bow we have a great outdoor range, and 2x20 year round bag courses set up.


----------



## Foxtail-Offroad (Feb 13, 2007)

Ya i'll definately come check that out.


----------



## Canuck2 (Mar 25, 2003)

Foxtail, nice rigs. I also have a Trophy Ridge sight on my hunting bow and find it very user friendly.

Wolfface, I may be working in the Logan Lake area this summer. If so, I'll pack my bow and look you up.


----------



## Canjapan2003 (Jun 3, 2006)

*Abbotsford*

Hey there! I'm from Vancouver and my folks are living in Abbotsford now. Hope you got there before the housing boom. 
Where do you shoot? Is there an Archery club out there? 
I'll be home for a visit this spring and I wanna stay in shape! 




Foxtail-Offroad said:


> Hello, I'm new to the board but not archery. I've been shooting since I was 4 years old. I have an old black lightning compound, a Fred Bear Black Bear, and a Martin Lynx XR Target bow. I will be purchasing a new bow this week, probably a Fred Bear Truth.


----------



## Foxtail-Offroad (Feb 13, 2007)

there is a club in east abbotsford just off highway #1 that has an all year indoor and a decent 3d outdoor course but I havent shot there yet.... I use my parents back yard.


----------



## wolfface (Dec 24, 2004)

Bring a bow, rod, and boom stick and you'll be set up for summer. We spend alot of time out at the range, our home away from home :darkbeer: 



Canuck2 said:


> Foxtail, nice rigs. I also have a Trophy Ridge sight on my hunting bow and find it very user friendly.
> 
> Wolfface, I may be working in the Logan Lake area this summer. If so, I'll pack my bow and look you up.


----------



## meanv2 (Jan 28, 2004)

Welcome to AT!!

Enjoy all the friends and info available on here


----------

